# Bei welchem Song schaltet ihr sofort aus??



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

Es gibt für mich einige Songs, Bands oder Sänger bzw Sängerinnen die ich um nichts in Welt ertragen und damit nicht hören kann und somit den Radio oä sofort aus/umschalte. 
🎶🎶🎸🎸🥁🥁
Als Beispiel nenne ich mal Pink's "Mr. President", da krieg ich nach den ersten Tönen Ohrenausschlag.🤮

Ebenso ergeht es mir bei jedem Song von Phil Collins (ausser "In the Air tonight"), ich mag seine Stimme einfach nicht.🤢

Grönemeyer ist auch so ein Kandidat aber dessen alte Songs von der "Bochum" die mag ich schon. Die danach find ich grausig 😵‍💫
📻📻📻
Ich sitze viel im Auto, daher höre ich viel Radio, meist den selben Sender wegen News und Verkehrsmeldungen und die haben halt irgendwie eine limitierte Playlist ... da kommt es immer wieder vor, dass sie diese für mich gruseligen Songs spielen bei denen ich sofort wegschalte.

Geht's euch auch so und welche Songs/Künstler sind für euch ein absolutes No Go???🚽❓️❓️❓🧻


----------



## thotti (11 Okt. 2022)

Alles von allen Kellys egal ob Familie oder Jeder einzelne .


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

thotti schrieb:


> Alles von allen Kellys egal ob Familie oder Jeder einzelne .


Kann ich verstehen vorallem MPKelly wird ja in Dauerschleife gespielt


----------



## ferdibier58 (11 Okt. 2022)

Last Christmas 😡


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Ich muss sagen bei Phil Collins und Herbert Grönemeyer lass ich in jedem Fall mein Autoradio an.Bei Rapmusik würde ich es sofort ausschalten da spielen meine Ohren nicht mit.


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

Joana Zimmer [die blinde Sängerin] hat eine fürchterliche Knödelstimne wird aber auch fast täglich über den Äther geprügelt

Ebenso eines der schlimmsten Wegschaltlieder: Mike and the Mechanics mit "Over my shoulder". Ist auch im 2 Tage Rhythmus zu hören 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Spedy (11 Okt. 2022)

Rick Astley und Nickelback.


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

Nickelback mit Chad Kroegers Fistelstimme ist furchtbar. Auch Wegschaltkandidaten


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Oh da gibt es soviel. Schlimm finde ich die aktuelle deutsche Pop Musik wo nur noch Auto-Tune zum Einsatz kommt weil eh keiner von den Singen kann. Ganz schlimm ist dieser Apache Typ und Konsorten. Ansonsten natürlich die Klassiker wie Kelly Family und sowas oder auch Helene Fischer geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Rap geht mir immer auf den Sack die Nerven. Heino ist auch nicht gerade mein Lieblingssänger, Helene Fischer und Andrea Berg sowie der Florian S müssen auch nicht sein.


----------



## Austin (11 Okt. 2022)

Rap(deutsch wie Englisch),Gröhlemeyer,sämtliches Schlager Geknödel von Fischer bis Berg und nahezu alles was solche Konsorten wie den Forster oder Cluedo betrifft.


----------



## Big X (11 Okt. 2022)

Kurz und knapp, wer mich los werden will > Volksmusik/Schlager


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Ich mag eigentlich jede Art von Musik, solange der Interpret singen kann. Wenn man sich allerdings Giovanni Zarella live anhört bekommt man Ohrenkrebs.


----------



## Suicide King (11 Okt. 2022)

Nickelback, Volbeat und Unheilig.​


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Okt. 2022)

elcattivo0804 schrieb:


> Helene Fischer geht für mich gar nicht.


So isses bei mir auch.


----------



## Sidewinder (11 Okt. 2022)

Sobald Kübelböck anfängt zu Quietschen geht mein Finger in Lichtgeschwindigkeit zum Skip Button


----------



## hoshi21 (11 Okt. 2022)

Alles mit Helene. Optisch bleibt sie aber top, aber halt ohne Ton.


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Nickelback, Volbeat und Unheilig.​


Ich bin ein riesen Volbeat Fan 🥺

Aber Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

hoshi21 schrieb:


> Alles mit Helene. Optisch bleibt sie aber top, aber halt ohne Ton.


Wenn man ehrlich ist sind die meisten Schlagertrullas optisch eine Augenweide, wie auch die Egli, Mai, Hertel ect. Aber ist halt nicht die Musik, die man hören will


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Ok ich höre gerne Popmusik am liebsten aus den 60-80er Jahren,nebenbei bin ich auch ein Fan des deutschen Schlagers wie Beatrice Egli,Helene Fischer usw,leider wird die Schlagermusik immer wieder in den Schmutz gezogen und habe auch immer das Gefühl als wenn man sich rechtfertigen muss wenn man sowas hört.Ich finde Respekt ist keine Einbahnstrasse,zumal die Schlagermusik in den letzten Jahren erfolgreich ist und die das hören nicht alle auf der Baumschule waren,gruss Brian....​


----------



## TNT (12 Okt. 2022)

Also ich höre mittlerweile gerne die Schlager (international) aus den 60/70er Jahren, vorallem als Partymusik und Stimmungsmusik. Ich finde die Musik aus dieser Zeit hatte viel mehr Qualität als die heutige, das ist für mich alles Einheitsbrei, ein Song gleicht dem anderen und die Interpreten kann man stimmlich kaum auseinander halten. Aber jedem das Seine, wäre ja schlimm, wenn alle das Gleiche hören


----------



## TNT (12 Okt. 2022)

Gerade wieder 2 Wegschaltlieder:

Pink "What about us"

Communards "Never can say goodbye"


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Allgemein muss ich sagen das ich im Auto oder Zuhause nur Sender höre die auf meinem Musikgeschmack zugeschnitten sind und so kaum Anlass sehe abzuschalten. Was ich garnicht abkann ist Jazz da würde ich am Steuer einschlafen...


----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)

Jazz macht mich eher aggressiv, fürchterliches Zeugs ebenso Opernmusik, Hip Hop....


----------



## Oli229 (18 Okt. 2022)

Alice Merton - No Roots Das gejaule kann man sich keine 5s anhören.


----------



## der4te (18 Okt. 2022)

4 Non Blondes - Whats up
The Connels - 74,75
Spin Doctors - Two Princes

Und noch so einige andere "Hits" aus den 90ern. War halt musikalisch nicht gerade mein Lieblingsjahrzehnt und ich bin seit 22 Jahren froh, dass der Spuk vorbei ist. 

Und Schlager schalte ich erst gar nicht ein, muss sie also auch nicht abschalten.


----------



## Letsgo (18 Okt. 2022)

Lemon Tree.


----------



## TNT (18 Okt. 2022)

Wind of Change 🤮


----------



## Buster (18 Okt. 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Last Christmas 😡


Ja von Wham,da fällt mir immer ein Ei bei ab ,furchtbar.....

Alles von Howard Carpendale


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Okt. 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Last Christmas 😡


Unerträglich.



Letsgo schrieb:


> Lemon Tree.


Ja. Das wurde bei mir in den späten 90ern sogar mal im Musikunterricht in der Schule behandelt 🤦‍♂️ 



Brian schrieb:


> bin ich auch ein Fan des deutschen Schlagers


Nicht nur du, ich durchaus auch. Nur eben mit Frau Fischer kann ich so rein gar nix anfangen.


----------



## Mifune (18 Okt. 2022)

Es gibt vieles, aber wo sofort aus- oder umgeschaltet wird sind "Sweat (A La La La La Long)" von Inner Circle (das musste ich mal sechs Wochen im Sommer bei Audi am Fließband stündlich ertragen), und ganz besonders "The Final Countdown" von Europe. Ich brauch nur die ersten Akkorde des Keyboards hören, da bekomme ich schon Krätze an den Ohren. Ich liebe Rock und Metal, aber das Gedudel geht bei mir einfach überhaupt nicht...


----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Last Christmas 😡


----------

